# Holding our own in the baseball nation



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Found this pretty interesting as did a lot of fans around the nation. We obviously have a lot of dedicated baseball fans here. 
:beer: 
http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2008/01/m ... itors.html


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the Santana trade possibility is why there are lots of people on that site from here.I visit there numerous times a day.


----------

